
SpaceX- Standing down from launch today due to unfavorable weather in the flight - tancik
https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/1265739654810091520
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322948).

